# Tow Vehicle



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

On our first trip out the TV performed well but it knew the trailer was back there when we hit the mountains. (3rd gear 3000 -3500 rpm 45-55 mph. does this rpm seem too high?) 
Like JIMWILSON said, I might look for trips that I can go downhill both ways! 
Iâ€™m using the 1000 Lb. Equalizer hitch I did notice some sway at times and a lot of push from large vehicles. The truck sets level, should I put more tension on the bars?


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

The RPM's sounds about right. I pull a 21rs w/F150 5.4L and I also the RPM were about 3000-3500 as I climbed. Many folks, both in this forum and outside stated that the truck would pull with no problem. It does, but I really did not think it would struggle as much while climbing... On my way back from our last trip, I had to climb and 7% grade over a 1-2 miles span. Without dogging it, we climbed at about 50 mph's w/RPM's at about 3300.

Jose


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You should have plenty of truck. Does your TV have tow mode? I am not so familiar with Ford trucks; GM trucks can come with a tow switch.

As for the sway, do you have a sway control system or are you using W/D bars alone?

My set-up consists of W/D bars which allows the TV sit level and reduces the "bounce" and a sway system which mounts on the side. I can adust it based on the amount of sway. Some set-up the W/D bars have a dual function.

I have towed with and without W/D bars & sway and do notice a difference. I now always tow with bars and sway.

Brake controller set-up could be another factor. Do you feel sway during braking?

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

RPM's sound about right. You've got a small block V-8 and they make their power high up in revs.

As far as sway goes, check all your tire pressures, they should be at their max stated on the sidewalls. You also may not have enough tongue weight. Try packing more weight forward of the trailer axles, that will help with the sway and push-pull you are feeling.

Are you using the Equal-i-zer brand sway control hitch or are you talking about the weight distribution bars? If not, what are you using for sway control?

With your F250, you should have a solid towing setup and a comfortable drive.

Mike


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the follow-up and response, I am using the Equal-i-zer 4 point weight distribution system with the sway control built into the bars. The bars are rated for 1000 lbs. I did not have a lot of sway however from time to time I would feel some movement in the rear of the truck, it did however work fine when braking. I have the brakes adjusted so that at low speeds 5mph I can feel the trailer stopping the truck when I tap the brake.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Should be solid as a rock towing in pretty much all conditions with your truck and that hitch setup. Again,I'd check tire pressures and move some things forward in the trailer to increase the tongue weight. The tongue weight should be at least 10% of the trailer weight with 12% being the ideal.

Mike


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Camping479,
Your point about tire pressure brings up a good point. The vehicle manufacturer indicates proper tire pressure to be 70PSI for the rear and 55 PSI for the front. Does anyone know if this changes when using a weight distributing hitch?








I was running 70 on the rear 55 on the front and 50 on the trailer all were within .5 lbs of stated cold.


----------

